# some facts



## amelhope (May 15, 2014)

hi people how are you 
i found those things in somewhere so i want to share it with you
have fun

1
if you're afraid of failure , you don't deserve to be successful !
2










3








4








5








6


----------



## Caragula (May 15, 2014)

Some great platitudes there.


----------



## Clove (May 15, 2014)

much wow so fact


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Easy to say huh!

And what's wrong with failure?
Somebody's got to come last.:neutral:


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

So, if I fail a test I'll become rich as Bill Gates? :-s :-k




dither said:


> Easy to say huh!
> 
> And what's wrong with failure?
> Somebody's got to come last.:neutral:



Nice guys don't have to always finish last.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> So, if I fail a test I'll become rich as Bill Gates? :-s :-k
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Schrody but they do, or maybe it just seems that way.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Sorry Schrody but they do, or maybe it just seems that way.



Nah, trust me, with a little effort and luck, they don't.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 15, 2014)

The spray-painti one is my favorite,


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

danielstj said:


> The spray-painti one is my favorite,



Mine too


----------



## Skodt (May 15, 2014)

Bill gates actually as another fact dropped out. As did several other ridiculously rich people. Just goes to show that sometimes it isn't about what you know, but how you use it. 

Einstein had a quote I always like to bring up: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_“Everybody is a genius. But if you judge a fish by its ability to climb a tree, it will live its whole life believing that it is stupid.”_


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

I almost clicked on like for that one Skodt, but i didn't because taken as a metaphor that quote is an unfortunate truth.


----------



## Bishop (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Nice guys don't have to always finish last.



Schrody's right!

The trick about being a nice guy is being a confident nice guy. From my experience, at least with the handful of ladies I've been with, including Bishopette, the forumla for being a winning nice guy is being said nice guy, being confident in who you are and assertive about your feelings, and being able to make 'em laugh!


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Schrody's right!
> 
> The trick about being a nice guy is being a confident nice guy. From my experience, at least with the handful of ladies I've been with, including Bishopette, the forumla for being a winning nice guy is being said nice guy, being confident in who you are and assertive about your feelings, and being able to make 'em laugh!


Well that puts me at the back of the queue.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Re:  No.1,

What if you're afraid of success?

I'm serious.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Re:  No.1,
> 
> What if you're afraid of success?
> 
> I'm serious.



It's possible and real. Main question is, do you want to succeed? 



Bishop said:


> Schrody's right!
> 
> The trick about being a nice guy is being a confident nice guy. From my experience, at least with the handful of ladies I've been with, including Bishopette, the forumla for being a winning nice guy is being said nice guy, being confident in who you are and assertive about your feelings, and being able to make 'em laugh!



Yep, but the point is, if a girl likes only bad boys move away and find someone who'll appreciate you.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody, i don't know, it's scary, but i don't think i need worry too much about that.

I think that if there was ever any possibility  of me being successful, it would have be something that i could hide from.
I couldn't face the exposure, i really couldn't.

That's the attraction of becoming a writer, not that i ever could, but you could sell millions, and nobody need know.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Little did you know I was thinking about something else when it comes about nice guys finishing last. Muahahah!


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Schrody, i don't know, it's scary, but i don't think i need worry too much about that.



I know it's scary, but so is life. If we were scared all the time, we wouldn't call it living. It's okay to make a mistake, we're not machines.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> It's possible and real. Main question is, do you want to succeed?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, but the point is, if a girl likes only bad boys move away and find someone who'll appreciate you.




Schrody, girls like excitement, and an element of risk.
You can't have that with a nice guy.

I once over-heard a young girl say "he's an arrogant bastard, i love him".


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I know it's scary, but so is life. If we were scared all the time, we wouldn't call it living.



You're right, it isn't.


----------



## Gyarachu (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Little did you know I was thinking about something else when it comes about nice guys finishing last. Muahahah!



:-s

:disillusionment:

[-X


:lol:


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Schrody, girls like excitement, and an element of risk.
> You can't have that with a nice guy.
> 
> I once over-heard a young girl say "he's an arrogant bastard, i love him".



Not all women likes living on the edge, and for those who doesn't nice guys are always an option.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Not all women likes living on the edge, and for those who doesn't nice guys are always an option.



Yeah but nice guys are boring.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

Gyarachu said:


> :-s
> 
> :disillusionment:
> 
> ...



Who are you kidding, you thought the same! :icon_compress:


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Yeah but nice guys are boring.



If you really think that, they are. It depends on your point of view.


----------



## dither (May 15, 2014)

Schrody said:


> If you really think that, they are. It depends on your point of view.



Life experiences Schrody,
i've been there, i felt the rejection.


----------



## Schrody (May 15, 2014)

dither said:


> Life experiences Schrody,
> i've been there, i felt the rejection.



Didn't we all?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

dither said:


> Sorry Schrody but they do, or maybe it just seems that way.



Too often, "nice" = "weakness". 

The "nice" guy will allow himself to be stepped on to the benefit of others. The "nice" fella doesn't want confrontation.

Fortunately, there are ways of being "nice" without the bad stuff. 

A fella or female can be "nice" and still demand respect. They can be "nice" and still show their mettle, along with  bit of back bone, when necessary.

It took me a very long time to learn that.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

dither said:


> Well that puts me at the back of the queue.



Only because you allow it to.

Hell...learn to juggle...juggle ducks...instant laughter.

Even if you try to learn to juggle (just using that as an example) and you are a miserable failure at it, you can still make people laugh as you fail at it.

It's all in the delivery.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yep, but the point is, if a girl likes only bad boys move away and find someone who'll appreciate you.



For fear of turning this thread into a dating site...

Schrody, that simply does not work. All that happens is that you find yourself in another town, with the same things happening to you.

Confidence is _everything_. It's not the "bad boy" that attracts a lot of women. It's the _*confidence the "bad boy" exudes.*_ He could be the most insecure dude in town, but he never shows it.

Most "nice" guys say that women only want someone who treats them like crap because he's a "bad boy". 

Wrong...women want someone who knows how to assert himself. They want someone who can make a decision without waffling about it. They want (even though a lot of them will tell you the opposite and in some cases it's true) someone who can make them feel "protected". The "nie" guy simply doesn't give off that kind of vibe.

I am not really trying to generalize and speak for all women. I'm not that kind of fella. I am just speaking from my own experiences and from having been on a few dating sites (including the one that allowed me to meet Rachael) over the years.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh! ANd just to try to get back on topic....

I was totally too lazy to read that number. LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Little did you know I was thinking about something else when it comes about nice guys finishing last. Muahahah!



Boy oh boy. And here I thought you were so innocent. My images of you have been shattered. (*sniffle*)


----------



## dither (May 16, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Too often, "nice" = "weakness".
> 
> The "nice" guy will allow himself to be stepped on to the benefit of others. The "nice" fella doesn't want confrontation.
> 
> ...



No mettle here i'm afraid.
And backbone? Forget it.
Total wimp, but at my age, it really doesn't matter.
That stuff is well behind me now.


----------



## Plasticweld (May 16, 2014)

I am a nice guy, but I have done mean rotten stuff to bad guys to help someone else out who was incapable.

Nice guys don't finish last in business, they have repeat customers. 

You can be a nice guy and be tough, I will arm wrestle anyone here to prove it


----------



## Schrody (May 16, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Too often, "nice" = "weakness".
> 
> The "nice" guy will allow himself to be stepped on to the benefit of others. The "nice" fella doesn't want confrontation.
> 
> ...



Amen to that. And it doesn't happen only to men, I was all nice and sweet, and did things I didn't even wanna do, but okay, they are my friends/family blah blah... When I stood up, and finally start doing what I want/don't want, people were like: "Oh, you changed blah blah". When you're enough of taking advantage of you people start to be mean, but what do I care, I choose my friends, they accept me for who I am, and that's how it's supposed to be. Don't be a door mat just because you're "nice".



T.S.Bowman said:


> Boy oh boy. And here I thought you were so innocent. My images of you have been shattered. (*sniffle*)



I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## T.S.Bowman (May 16, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I'm sorry :cry:



No worries. I got over it.


----------



## escorial (May 16, 2014)

have to say..i didn't read the number..doh!


----------



## Schrody (May 16, 2014)

escorial said:


> have to say..i didn't read the number..doh!



I did. Once. :twisted:


----------



## Cylver (May 17, 2014)

Very inspiring. And I was well to lazy to read that number xD


----------



## deBroglie (May 17, 2014)

There was actual visible shock on my face when I finished reading the picture about being too lazy to read the number, because I didn't read the number, oh my God.


----------



## Blade (May 17, 2014)

deBroglie said:


> There was actual visible shock on my face when I finished reading the picture about being too lazy to read the number, because I didn't read the number, oh my God.



False accusation really, why would anyone actually read the number?  It is not as if it has anything to do with anything.


----------

